# Помогите найти специалиста !!!!!!



## Хлыбов Алексей (14 Май 2007)

Добрый вечер! Подскажите, пожайлуста, где можно найти в Челябинске грамотного невролога...В процессе лечения грыжи я обращался к разным "специалистам", которым, видимо, очень сильно нужны были деньги..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2007)

А какая проблема вас беспокоит? Может нужен другой специалист и поэтому вы не нашли общего языка с неврологами.


----------

